# New From South Texas!



## WhataBuck (Dec 12, 2010)

Heard about this site from the bow hunting section of the TexasHuntingForum... 

Trying to get back into bow hunting! My father bought me a bow in the mid 90s. Its a PSE Lightning Flite Compound Bow that has never killed a deer yet!! I got it as a teenager and practiced a lot but never did hunt with it... SO. Now it has been stored for years and needs A LOT of updating to do. I will be having the string and cables replaced, fine tuned and getting a new site and arrow rest and stabilizer kit to start... My thought is that it may cost me 400 or so to get this bow hunt ready and I can get a decent new rig ready to hunt for not much more at hunters friend... 

Anyway, that's why I am here... Hope to get some good tips and such as I prepare for next deer season!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## WhataBuck (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks! Looks like the AT Pros say I need a new bow... Maybe my PSE isn't under construction after all..


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## WhataBuck (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* WhataBuck. Have fun here.


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## WhataBuck (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks! I have learned a bunch already!!


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

:welcome:To AT!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Welcome to AT! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## stonecoldkiller (Nov 5, 2010)

Welcome to AT .:blob1::banana:ccasion16:


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome neighbor!


----------



## WhataBuck (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks again folks!! I can see this is NOT going to end well! LoL I have been a member in under a week and already scored a SWEET deal on an Elite Z28 in our classifieds!! Will be here in a few days!



Bert Colwell said:


> Welcome neighbor!


Thanks! Where ya from?!


----------



## DeadBuckWalking (Dec 15, 2010)

OH boy, who let this guy on the site?? lol Its all over now! I think between the two of us this site has got its hands full! Hurry up and get your bow already! Oh.....and Welcome to AT!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to AT.


----------



## WhataBuck (Dec 12, 2010)

DeadBuckWalking said:


> OH boy, who let this guy on the site?? lol Its all over now! *I think between the two of us this site has got its hands full!* Hurry up and get your bow already! Oh.....and Welcome to AT!


You can say that again.... :wink:


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome To Archery Talk!


----------

